# Cool'n'Quite beim Phenom

## boerni

Hallo, ich hab hier einen Phenom II X4 945

der lässt sich mit dem cpufreq-set als root beliebig rauf und runter takten

als non-root mit dem Gnome applet "Überwachen der Prozessortaktstufen" geht aber gar nichts

Weiß einer Rat? In welcher Gruppe ich sein muss?

Mit meinem alten X2 6000 ging das einwandfrei, ich hab seit dem Wechsel nicht viel verstellt

edit: closen: jemand hat mir gerade eben die richtige lösung zugesand

USE="-policykit" emerge gnome-base/gnome-applets

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> edit: closen: jemand hat mir gerade eben die richtige lösung zugesand
> 
> USE="-policykit" emerge gnome-base/gnome-applets 

 Na ob das wirklich die "richtige" Lösung ist darf bezweifelt werden...  :Wink: 

Für die Rechte als User wird bei gkrellm zb sudo verwendet..

```
# visudo
```

```
ALL ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -c [0-9]* -g userspace

ALL ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -c [0-9]* -f [0-9]*

ALL ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/cpufreqnextgovernor
```

Evtl. kannst du dir da was hilfreiches rauspicken..

MfG

----------

## misterjack

Da er den Tipp von mir hat, hatte nämlich das gleiche Problem: Das Abschalten eines Features* ist sehr wohl eine "richtige" Lösung, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Anstatt anzufangen mit Sudo zu frickeln wär falsch.

```
*policykit - Use sys-auth/policykit to gain privileges
```

----------

## firefly

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Da er den Tipp von mir hat, hatte nämlich das gleiche Problem: Das Abschalten eines Features* ist sehr wohl eine "richtige" Lösung, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Anstatt anzufangen mit Sudo zu frickeln wär falsch.
> 
> ```
> *policykit - Use sys-auth/policykit to gain privileges
> ```
> ...

 

entweder feature abschalten, falls man es nicht braucht oder es richtig konfigurieren  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *firefly wrote:*   

> bla bla bla

 

Dann wirst du uns sicher sagen, wie man es "richtig" einrichtet.   :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   bla bla bla 
> 
> Dann wirst du uns sicher sagen, wie man es "richtig" einrichtet.  

 

Da ich gnome nicht verwende kann ich das so nicht sagen.

Ich müsste wissen welche policykit regeln im system vorhanden sind (wenn das gnome-applet paket mit policykit support installiert ist). Eventuell findet sich da eine regel, welche für das ändern der cpufreq Einstellungen zuständig ist.

Edit: Ich habe das hier gefunden (durch suche nach cpufreq gnome policykit) ist für Arch Linux sollte aber egal sein

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=82670

----------

## misterjack

 *Quote:*   

> /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d

 

a) Ist das wieder Frickelei, weil sowas ohne Modifikation zu laufen hat, was will man sonst mit einem Cpufreq-Applet, das im Userspace läuft und b) funktionierts nicht, schon getestet. Da mir die Zeit fehlt, eine Lösung zu finden, ist der Verzicht auf ein Feature die einfachere Wahl.

----------

## musv

Noch einfachere Möglichkeit:

Im Kernel unter Power management and ACPI options:

```

Default CPUFreq governor: ondemand

[x] 'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

[x] AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

```

Dann sollte das automatisch ohne irgendwelche Tools funktionieren. Braucht die Kiste mehr Leistung, dann taktet das Teil hoch. Mein Athlon X2 läuft mit 1000 Mhz, beim Compilieren geht das Ding schrittweise auf 3100 Mhz bei Bedarf hoch (und wird dabei leider viel zu warm, weil Scheißkühlung).

----------

## Josef.95

Da es anfangs mit USE="policykit" emerge gnome-base/gnome-applets

gebaut wurde ging ich davon aus das er es auch nutzen wollte, sprich via policykit die Rechte zu regeln.

Wie diese nun generell konfiguriert werden kann ich auch nicht sagen, da ich idR weder Gnome noch policykit nutze.

Aber der Tipp aus dem http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=82670 funkt hier einwandfrei,

sprich:

/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.gnome.cpufreqselector.pkla

```
[org.gnome.cpufreqselector]

Identity=unix-user:lgolebio

Action=org.gnome.cpufreqselector

ResultAny=no

ResultInactive=no

ResultActive=yes
```

 Datei mit passenden User anlegen, ("lgolebio" mit entsprechenden User ersetzen)

und es funkt...

MfG

----------

## misterjack

 *musv wrote:*   

> Dann sollte das automatisch ohne irgendwelche Tools funktionieren. Braucht die Kiste mehr Leistung, dann taktet das Teil hoch. Mein Athlon X2 läuft mit 1000 Mhz, beim Compilieren geht das Ding schrittweise auf 3100 Mhz bei Bedarf hoch (und wird dabei leider viel zu warm, weil Scheißkühlung).

 

Automatisch ist hier Voreinstellung, wenn da aber nicht das gute alte Flash wäre. Youtube HD läuft gerne nur ruckelfrei, wenn man die Kerne auf Performance zieht.

 *Quote:*   

>  Datei mit passenden User anlegen, ("lgolebio" mit entsprechenden User ersetzen)
> 
> und es funkt...

 

Reinster Frickelmist.

----------

